# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Section γενικού περιεχομένου

## WeepingMoon_ed

Επειδή όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη να λέμε και τα «άσχετά» μας και επειδή έτσι κι αλλιώς το κάνουμε για τα καλά, μέσα στο section της Παχυσαρκίας, σκεφόμουν πως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να δημιουργηθεί ένα που να μπορούμε να μιλάμε και για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από τα γνωστά προβλήματα που μας έφεραν εδώ.  :Smile: 

Θα μου πείτε πως υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοια forums για αυτήν τη δουλειά, αλλά θαρρώ πως δεν είναι το ίδιο μιας κι εδώ, εκ των πραγμάτων, υπάρχει κάτι που μας ενώνει όλους μαζί και κάνει την παρέα μας ξεχωριστή από αυτήν που θα είχαμε σε ένα οποιοδήποτε άλλο forum.
Όπου το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν εκεί να μην ήξερε κανείς για όλα όσα συζητάμε εδώ και τολμάμε να εκφράσουμε «κρυμμένα» από τα μάτια των γνωστών/άγνωστων...

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εύκολη διαδικασία σε αυτό το software που χρησιμοποιεί το forum μας, αλλά ελπίζω ο καλός μας *nido* να μας κάνει μια έκπληξη...  :Smile:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Υπάρχει μια κατηγορία που λέγεται "διάφορα" και περιέχει το φόρουμ "Θέματα πέρα από τα όρια της Ψ.Υγείας" (Συζητήσεις γενικού ενδιαφέροντος και πέρα από τα όρια της ψυχολογίας).

Αυτό εννοείς ή μήπως κάτι διαφορετικό?

----------


## WeepingMoon_ed

Ναααιιιιιιι!!!  :Big Grin: 
Θα ομολογήσω πως για κάποιον άγνωστο λόγο δεν είχα προσέξει πως αυτό το section ήταν γι αυτήν τη δουλειά... :shy:
Σε ευχαριστούμε και πάλι καλέ μας admin!  :Big Grin:  :*****

Καλημέρα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bionic_ed

λέω να αποκαλούμε τον Nido παραγωγούλα λολ όπως τα παιδιά των reality 
αποκαλούν τις παραγωγές αυτών των παιχνιδιών λολ  :Big Grin:

----------


## cassie

Παιδια ΗΙ!!! Ειμαι καινουργια εδω......Τελοςπαντων....Θα ηθελα να πω καποια πραγματα σχετικα με το μηλοξυδο.....εγγυημενα πραγματα. Μπορω να τα γραψω εδω ;

----------


## dexa

Μηπως να τα εγραφες στο αντιστοιχο θεματακι που αναφερεται στο μηλοξυδο?
Ειναι καλυτερα και θα το διαβασουν περισσοτερα παιδια!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## mcan

αντιστοιχα θεματακια για ολα - και παντα ασχετα πραγματακια παντου!
μ αρεσει αυτο το surreal... ουτε η ζωη δεν εχει μονο ενα θεμα/. ξεφυτρωνουν πολλα και αυτο μ αρεσει

----------

